# TWENTY-SOMEWHERE ($1.99) - 3 best friends tackle work, love & life after college



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

_*Winner in the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" Contest*

Written as 40 weekly "webisodes," TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is the *fast-paced, heartfelt story of 3 young women* learning how to be independent, yet also hold onto each other, in this big, crazy, modern world. _

Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody-goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-magnet scientist MJ Alexander are ready to take on Life After College. Or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

* * *

_About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a writer, halfie, and momma to the #grumblepup. She's a big fan of football and feminism, among other things. Represented by Tina Wexler at ICM. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com._

Amazon Rating: 3.7 stars
(25 reviews as of 7/31/2015)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HOLIDAY SPECIAL:
For the month of December, I'm going to donate all proceeds from my (modest) online sales to the It Gets Better Project. That means 100% of the money that would normally go to me? Will go to suicide prevention services and anti-bullying efforts.

Why? Because hearing about teens (foreign, gay, awkward, whatever) who have fallen - no, who have been _pushed_ - so low that they think it would be better to give up and get out of this world than to live? It breaks my heart and brings me to tears just typing that.

The issue hurts and compels me so much that I've already started planning a new novel to address it. But even if I could magically finish and sell that book tomorrow, it wouldn't get to shelves for a year or more. _This_ is something I can do now. Even if it's a small gesture, I hope and believe that every little bit helps.

Thanks in advance for your support, and I hope you enjoy the story!
Kristan


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Kristan, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JMcGhee (Oct 31, 2010)

Your book looks incredible! I'm _really_ thinking about picking it up--it seems right up my alley. Especially since all the proceeds are going to such a great cause.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> HOLIDAY SPECIAL:
> For the month of December, I'm going to donate all proceeds from my (modest) online sales to the It Gets Better Project. That means 100% of the money that would normally go to me? Will go to suicide prevention services and anti-bullying efforts.
> 
> Why? Because hearing about teens (foreign, gay, awkward, whatever) who have fallen - no, who have been _pushed_ - so low that they think it would be better to give up and get out of this world than to live? It breaks my heart and brings me to tears just typing that.
> ...


Wonderful cause- I believe they work a lot with The Trevor Project. I will check my bank account and see if I can purchase.

I love shopping when there is a cause involved!

Jenna


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*JMcGhee-*
Aww, thank you! If you do pick it up, I hope you enjoy. 

*Jenna-*
Yep, they are partnered with The Trevor Project. I'll be honest, I didn't know a lot about it until these It Gets Better videos came out, but it seems like a wonderful program/resource.

Kristan


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

That's a really great cause, Kristan! I still remember hearing about the guy at Virginia Tech thing too. There are all kinds of terrible byproducts of neglect and isolation. I hope you sell lots of books this month!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, good point. I'd wager that the recent Univ of Texas incident was related to feelings of isolation as well...

Ugh, all those stories just break my heart. That's why I really want to do something, even if it's small like this. TWENTY-SOMEWHERE has nothing to do with bullying -- in fact, it's a feel-good story about the friendship between 3 young women -- but the book that I _am_ writing about bullying won't be ready for a while.

Thanks for your support!
Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*bump*

Just a reminder that I will be donating all my December proceeds to the It Gets Better project, which works to prevent bullying and "bullicide" (suicides due to bullying). 23 days left to contribute to the cause!

Also, I forgot to mention this before, but I will be including proceeds from BOTH Twenty-Somewhere AND my short story "The Eraser," about 9-year-old Mikey, who finds a magic eraser at the bottom of his cereal box. (Think R.L. Stine's Goosebumps.)

Thanks again for everyone's support!
Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*bump*

Sales are up a bit this week, thanks everyone! I get really excited about every dollar that I know will be going to the It Gets Better project.

Also, fellow KindleBoards author Andrew Ashling reminded me that I didn't have my UK links up, so I've added that to my signature, and if any UK readers are interested now, here's where you can buy Twenty-Somewhere or "The Eraser." All December proceeds will be donated to It Gets Better to help fund their anti-bullying and suicide prevention efforts.

Happy holidays, everyone!
Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*bump*

One more week of raising funds for the It Gets Better Project, which supports nationwide anti-bullying and suicide prevention efforts... Here are all the links for those who are interested!

Twenty-Somewhere - Amazon US
The Eraser - Amazon US

Twenty-Somewhere - Amazon UK
The Eraser - Amazon US

Twenty-Somewhere - Smashwords

Twenty-Somewhere is also available via the iTunes bookstore, but I have yet to find a way to link to that...

Thanks for your support, and happy holidays everyone!
Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

*bump*

This is it! The last couple days of raising funds for the It Gets Better Project. So far I've calculated about $100 worth of sales, which is just... amazing!!! I'm no bestseller, but honestly, hitting triple digits for this cause felt like it to me.

Here are the links one last time, and then I'll probably be a lot quieter on this thread.

Thank y'all *so much* for your support, and have a very happy new year!
Kristan

Twenty-Somewhere - Amazon US
The Eraser - Amazon US

Twenty-Somewhere - Amazon UK
The Eraser - Amazon US

Twenty-Somewhere - Smashwords

(Note: Twenty-Somewhere is also available via the iTunes bookstore, but I have yet to find a way to link to that...)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just got the final numbers from Amazon, and it looks like we raised $131.71 (including a couple UK sales) for the It Gets Better Project. Thank you again to everyone who purchased. I hope you're enjoying the stories!

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

(Bumping the description up to the top, and updating the thread title...)


_*Winner of the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*_

TWENTY-SOMEWHERE tells the story of three best friends as they navigate life after college. Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-crazy nerd MJ Alexander are ready to take on the Real World - or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

_Originally written as web series, TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is complete at 40 episodes. Think Sex and the City meets Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants.

* * *

About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com or her Amazon author page._

Amazon Rating: 4/5 stars
(as of 1/25/2011)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I recently did an interview about quitting my day job to pursue writing full-time, and what it was like when TWENTY-SOMEWHERE won the "New Adult" contest with St. Martin's Press. Here's the URL for anyone who's interested:

http://beyondthegray.wordpress.com/2011/01/25/dream-chaser-kristan-hoffman-fiction-writer/

Thanks!
Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Week 2 of being a full-time writer... It's wonderful -- as I explain in my latest blog post: http://kristanhoffman.com/2011/02/15/pleasure-is/ -- but I was experiencing a LOT of wrist pain after just a couple days, so my boyfriend got me Dragon Dictate as a Valentine's gift. It's been an adjustment learning to "write aloud," but my wrists are definitely happier, and the program is remarkably accurate!

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey friends,

If anyone is interested in reviewing 20SW -- for your blog, Amazon, iTunes, BN.com, GoodReads, etc. (any or all) -- please email me at khoffman [at] gmail.com. I'd be happy to give 3-5 reviewers a free electronic copy for that purpose.

Thanks so much!
Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I just got a lovely new review at GoodReads, and it completely made my day!



> For a light, refreshing read, Twenty-Somewhere hits the spot. It's not your typical coming of age book full of angst & brooding. Twenty-Somewhere is a smart, witty story of three friends who make mistakes, learn from them & seem to actually enjoy their journey.


Full review can be found here: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6676292-twenty-somewhere

That puts me at 4.4 stars at GoodReads. I also got a new 5-star review at Amazon from someone who answered the call in my last post here (thank you, Geoff!). I know not every review is going to be as nice as these two, but I'm willing to give out a couple more review copies if anyone is interested. Just email/message me. 

Thanks,
Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

FYI I recently created a Facebook account to be able to interact more with readers and friends. Check it out! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kristan-Hoffman/106872616014743

Through FB, I'm going to start doing book giveaways, beginning with ACROSS THE UNIVERSE by Beth Revis. Need to make a little more room on my (bursting!) shelves, you know? 

_*Edited to add: The 1st giveaway starts NOW and ends at 11:50 pm EST on Fri Mar 25. Go go go! http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=106761449406793&id=106872616014743*_

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw some people posting excerpts when they update their threads, and I loved that, so here's a bit from Twenty-Somewhere:


      Contrary to Claudia’s assumption, MJ is not asleep. She’s wandering the streets of her campus, wishing she’d changed into thicker pants. Her thin pajama bottoms are not only embarrassing, with their pattern of bunny rabbits and clouds, but also poor protection from the chilly night air. The wind whips her long hair into her face, but she doesn’t care. She’s numb inside and out.
      “MJ? MJ, what on earth are you doing?”
      She glances up and realizes she’s outside her research lab. Felix is leaning out a window on the second floor. “I… I don’t know,” she says.
      When she continues to stand there, Felix slams the window down and hurries outside. “Are you crazy?” He wraps a long lab coat around her. “You’ll catch a cold.”
      Before he can say anything else, MJ collapses against him and begins to cry.
      “Hey, hey.” His tone changes instantly, from scolding to soothing. “Hey, you’re okay. Everything’s okay,” he says, holding her and stroking her hair.
      “No, it’s not,” she sobs into his shoulder. “My dad…”
      Felix holds his breath, terrified — for her sake — of what she’s going to say next.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

(Bumping the description up to the top, and updating the thread title...)


_*Winner of the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*_

TWENTY-SOMEWHERE tells the story of three best friends as they navigate life after college. Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-crazy nerd MJ Alexander are ready to take on the Real World - or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

_Originally written as web series, TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is complete at 40 episodes. Think Sex and the City meets Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants.

* * *

About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com or her Amazon author page._

Amazon Rating: 4/5 stars
GoodReads Rating: 4/5 stars
(as of 3/31/2011)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh geez... In light of all that's happening in Japan (including the NEW 7.4-magnitude earthquake today) I am going to donate all April proceeds to the Red Cross, specifically their "Japan Earthquake and Pacific Tsunami" relief efforts. If you'd like to support those efforts and also get a fun story to read, please consider buying my ebook and spreading the word.

Also, if anyone else is donating their sales to Japan, please feel free to link to your book here.

Thank you,
Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

New 5-star review at Smashwords!



> "Each character, both male and female was completely real and if they were actual people I could definitely see myself being friends with each of them."


Full review and book available here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16851

Remember, all April proceeds go to Red Cross for Japan!

Here's a blog post about why, as well as some other writing-related relief efforts for Japan: http://kristanhoffman.com/2011/04/13/my-humble-contribution-to-japan/

Thanks,
Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

9 more days to buy TWENTY-SOMEWHERE or "The Eraser" and help me raise funds for Red Cross Japan!

Also, I'm giving away 3 of my books, enter here: http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=195291030506234

- CASTING OFF by Nicole Dickson (women's fiction set in Ireland)
- ORYX & CRAKE by Margaret Atwood (scifi/dystopian)
- FREE FOOD FOR MILLIONAIRES by Min Jin Lee (multicultural fiction)

Only 3 people have entered so far, lol, so your odds are ridiculously good.

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a couple more days for the giveaway, and still only 4 people have entered, so if you want free books, check it out!

Also, I found another good ebook that's raising $ for Japan with April sales (50%): http://www.amazon.com/Marriage-Translation-Foreign-Japanese-ebook/dp/B004W0IBA0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302496324&sr=1-1

Description: _Are you studying Japanese? Or do you have an interest in Japan and Japanese culture? Or maybe you're getting ready to travel to or even live in Japan. In these illuminating and fascinating interviews conducted by Wendy Nelson Tokunaga, the author of two Japan-related novels and an American married to a Japanese, Western women speak candidly about the challenges in making cross-cultural marriages work both inside and outside Japan, and the joys and frustrations of adapting to a different culture. You're sure to find insights here about Japan that you might not find anywhere else._

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

1) I won't have the final tally for a few more days, but I think sales of TWENTY-SOMEWHERE and "The Eraser" raised upward of $50 for Red Cross Japan last month. Thanks, everyone!

2) I would love to give away a few more review copies of TWENTY-SOMEWHERE to book bloggers or Amazon/GoodReads users. Please reply to this thread or email me (khoffman at gmail.com) if you're interested!

Thank you,
Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just 99 cents for the month of May! Now's the perfect time to snag a copy, maybe for a quick road trip or a beach read.  And if you feel like reviewing too, well that would be icing on the cake.


_*Winner of the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*_

TWENTY-SOMEWHERE tells the story of three best friends as they navigate life after college. Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-crazy nerd MJ Alexander are ready to take on the Real World - or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

_Originally written as web series, TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is complete at 40 episodes. Perfect for fans of Sex and the City, Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, or Something Borrowed/Something Blue.

* * *

About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com or her Amazon author page._

Amazon Rating: 4/5 stars
(as of 5/12/2011)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

New 5-star Amazon review today called 20SW a "perfect beach read" but also said it "inspired me to look at my own life a bit and... focus." Now that makes an author's day!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

This past week I've gotten 3 reviews through iBooks! (Two 5-stars and one 4-star.) Not sure it will make any difference, since the iBooks interface stinks for finding new authors... but still, good reviews always bring a smile to my face!

To share my smile, hopefully, here's an excerpt from 20SW. Enjoy!
Kristan

*****************************

Sophie's first week without a job is - to her great surprise - fun! She sleeps in. She cleans her apartment. She catches up with old friends during the day and goes out with Diego and Reggie at night. "This is the life," she says to herself one morning, still in her pajamas, flipping through a magazine while relaxing on the sofa.

But later that afternoon, the mailman delivers a thick stack of envelopes: her bills. Sophie's eyes widen as she takes in the numbers and mentally compares them to the amount in her bank account. She's good at math, but something isn't adding up. Or rather, something is adding up too high. She thought she was prepared for at least a few months of unemployment, but she realizes now that money slips away even faster when you're not too busy at work to spend it.

"This is all your fault," she mutters, glaring at the three shopping bags in the corner of her bedroom. But there's no conviction behind her anger. The strappy yellow sundress, leather boots, denim jacket, and various accessories are all way too cute to incur Sophie's true wrath.

With renewed urgency, she gets her tape dispenser and starts adhering each bill to a different surface of her apartment: the television screen, the bathroom mirror, the refrigerator. With those reminders in place, she sits down at her computer and gets to work.

_File > Open > résumé.doc_

She sighs.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

"Not your average coming-of-age"
"A quick read, perfect for the beach. Inspires change."
"A Journey to Lose Yourself In"

Those are readers' words, not mine!

I'm going to keep TWENTY-SOMEWHERE at 99 cents for another week or so, since my price change didn't really take effect until the second week of May. Get it while it's hot! Well, okay, it's always hot. But it's not always 99 cents! 

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002L1462Y

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

All right, today is probably the last day for Twenty-Somewhere's 99 cent pricing (depending on how long it takes Amazon to update). It's 99 cents at iTunes for another week, and at B&N, Sony and Kobo until whenever Smashwords updates. Snag it while you can!

Meanwhile, if you're looking for other great reads at a deal, check out http://dailycheapreads.com. I picked up several FREE titles yesterday -- including ebooks by bestsellers Claire Cook and Julie Kagawa -- and am looking forward to checking them out!

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

B&N, Sony and Kobo are taking a while to update, so Twenty-Somewhere will stay at 99 cents at Amazon until they do.

Just for fun, I decided to check out some other books purchased by people who bought Twenty-Somewhere. They include...

EASILY AMUSED by Karen McQuestion
SISTERHOOD EVERLASTING by Ann Brashares
GRAVITY VS THE GIRL by Riley Noehren
and 
SEVEN EXES ARE EIGHT TOO MANY by Heather Wardell
among many others.

I've read McQuestion and Brashares (although not those two books in particular) and I have Wardell on my Kindle (Life, Love and a Polar Bear Tattoo) but I've not checked out Noehren yet. Sounds like she needs to go on the list!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Still 99 cents from some vendors, including Amazon, Sony and Kobo! Enjoy a fun summer read, and please leave a review if you do!


_*Winner of the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*_

TWENTY-SOMEWHERE tells the story of three best friends as they navigate life after college. Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-crazy nerd MJ Alexander are ready to take on the Real World - or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

_Originally written as web series, TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is complete at 40 episodes. Perfect for fans of Sex and the City, Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, or Something Borrowed/Something Blue.

* * *

About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com or her Amazon author page._

Amazon Rating: 4/5 stars
(as of 5/12/2011)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been watching a lot of Friends reruns lately (while I do household chores) and I realize now that it's one of my top 3 favorite shows ever. Don't ask me why I never thought of that before. 

While I often call my ebook Twenty-Somewhere a mix between Sex and the City and Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, I think Friends would be a good comparison as well. There's a mix of personalities, and an overarching theme about people trying to get from Young to Adult. There's love and laughter and (implied) sex and friendship. There are ups and downs and everything in between, and like Monica, Chandler, Rachel, Ross, Phoebe and Joey, my 20SW girls go through it all together.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

From a recent review at Smashwords:

_"I wasn't sure what to expect, but as it turns out, this book is funny, lively and engaging. It follows three friends as they discover that who you set out to be can be sometimes be derailed by who you really are. It is a tale of growth, told with humour and insight. I didn't want it to end."_

Also, if you buy through Smashwords, use the code *SSW50* at checkout for 50% off. (Offer good thru July 31, 2011)

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16851


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

One of my favorite things in life is when friends tease each other, so that definitely shows up in my stories. Here's an example from Twenty-Somewhere:

************

```
[i]“Oh. My. God!” MJ exclaims when she finally finds Felix in the Japanese manga section. “I think I’m in love.”

“Anime’s your turn-on, huh?” He shrugs. “Me too.”

“No!” She smacks him on the back of the head and then leads him out the door. “I just met the most incredible guy at the coffee shop. He was positively dashing.”

“Dashing? Who are you? Did we fall into a Jane Austen novel when I wasn’t looking?”

MJ ignores him. Easily. She’s too busy daydreaming about her coffee shop encounter.[/i]
```
************

If you have any other examples of these kinds of teasing friendships -- whether short excerpts, book suggestions, or authors who do this well (ex: Nora Roberts) -- I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Some fun behind-the-scenes facts:

• I started writing Twenty-Somewhere purely for fun. I had no intention of it becoming a book, and I certainly never expected it to win a contest with a major publisher.

• I wrote one "episode" (or chapter) per week for about a year. Each episode centered on a real-life theme that my friends and I were facing. Like the balance between earning a living and pursuing our passion, or the feeling of being caught somewhere between adolescence and adulthood.

• The three main characters (Sophie, Claudia and MJ) _are_ based on me and my two best girlfriends, but of course their lives are a lot more interesting. 

• My favorite character is completely made up. Reggie Walker, aka Sophie's best friend. I loved him so much that I named my iPod Touch after him.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, another fun fact about Twenty-Somewhere: Diego's appearance is based on Rodrigo Santoro, and Dr. Storm's look & voice are based on Captain Awesome (aka the brother-in-law Devon) from Chuck.

















That said, I don't go out of my way to describe every little detail about my characters. I like leaving some things up to the reader's imagination! (I also don't like when every character in a book is "gorgeous.") Nevertheless, those are the men I had in my own mind when I was writing love interests for Sophie and MJ. And let's just say those scenes weren't a pain to visualize...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A quick *bump* before I head out for the weekend! I'm going to Nashville to visit one of my best friends -- the one I based MJ on, actually. 


_*Winner of the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*_

TWENTY-SOMEWHERE tells the story of three best friends as they navigate life after college. Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-crazy nerd MJ Alexander are ready to take on the Real World - or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

_Originally written as web series, TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is complete at 40 episodes. Perfect for fans of Sex and the City, Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, or Something Borrowed/Something Blue.

* * *

About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com._

Amazon Rating: 4/5 stars
(10 reviews as of 5/12/2011)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks so much, Caitie! I hope you enjoy it. 

_ETA: Amazon has discounted my ebook to 99 cents. Not sure how long it will last!_

http://www.amazon.com/Twenty-Somewhere-ebook/dp/B002HMDU9M/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Twenty-Somewhere just received another 4-star rating on GoodReads!

Get it now, 99 cents for a limited time at Amazon (US) and 



.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A friend of a friend could use some help. Love, prayers, good vibes, donations. Whatever you can do: http://www.aloha4joel.com/

I will be donating part of my Amazon earnings from both last month and this month to Joel and his family.

Thank you,
Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A random grab bag of thoughts today...


Twenty-Somewhere got another couple of 4-star reviews on GoodReads, so that felt good.

There's a lot going on in my personal/family life, and I find myself turning to more journaling and personal essays than fiction. (But my goal is to finish my YA novel in September and start querying agents, so it's more like journaling and essays _in addition_ to fiction.)

The verdict is in: Amazon is way better at selling books than Apple. Twenty-Somewhere has been FREE on iTunes for 2 weeks and not sold a single new copy. Meanwhile, Amazon always has sales.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Did anyone else watch the Emmy's last night? (Well, okay, I was flipping back and forth between that and football. )

It was fun to see some of my favorite actors and actresses on the red carpet, on stage, and in the clips of their new shows. It reminded me of part of my inspiration for Twenty-Somewhere. See, I wrote 20SW in "episodes" instead of chapters, because I wanted the story to come across as a series of linked stories that could be read separately and still provide entertainment and meaning -- yet that would also be part of a larger arc. Much like a TV show.

I also wrote in present tense 3rd person, because that's how screenplays are written. The perspective can feel strange at first, but it quickly becomes "invisible." The present tense provides an immediacy to the action, and the 3rd person POV offers a broad scope to follow the characters and settings.

The Emmy's also reminded me of how much I'm looking forward to this week's season premieres! Grey's Anatomy and Nikita, I can't wait.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

_*Winner of the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*_

TWENTY-SOMEWHERE tells the story of three best friends as they navigate life after college. Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-crazy nerd MJ Alexander are ready to take on the Real World - or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

_Originally written as web series, TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is complete at 40 episodes. Perfect for fans of Sex and the City, Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, or Something Borrowed/Something Blue.

* * *

About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards, and she is currently at work on a YA novel with a multicultural backdrop and dystopian undertones. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com._

Amazon Rating: 4/5 stars
(10 reviews as of 9/29/2011)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Speaking of Friends, I recently blogged about how I am basically a Geller: http://kristanhoffman.com/2011/10/03/just-call-me-geller/

Yeah, they're neurotic geeks, but come on, who wouldn't want to be related to these guys?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Apparently free is the magic number.

On Friday night, Amazon bots saw that my ebook was free at iTunes and price-matched it. Since then, thousands of copies have been downloaded, and it hit #9 on the Kindle Free bestseller list. It's been surreal watching the numbers climb.

Here's a blog post with more about the past few days: http://kristanhoffman.com/2011/10/23/on-selling-like-hotcakes/

And hey, if you want a copy, now's a good time. 

Edited to add: Oddly, Amazon just made it un-free, after just 5 days. But it's still only 99 cents! (Regular price $2.99.) Currently ranks #249 overall in the Kindle store, and #8 in Humor.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Still 99 cents! (Although Amazon has been giving me pricing whiplash going back and forth between that and regular price over the past week...)

A few new ratings and reviews have come in too, both at Amazon and GoodReads.



> If you're looking for something quick and easy to read that also contains humour and heartache, then `Twenty-Somewhere' might be for you. This book covers a topic which could be pretty heavy, but Kristan makes it light and funny, having her characters find strength in their new situations.


- full review here: http://booklabyrinth.blogspot.com/2011/11/twenty-somewhere-by-kristan-hoffman.html



> Let's be honest, I downloaded this book because it was cheap and expected an 'ok' read. What I got was a wonderfully written story of three girls not entirely sure what they want and stumbling through life as they try to find it. I was hooked from the start and enjoyed it right to the end... If you want a lighthearted enjoyable book, do yourself a favour and download.. I thoroughly enjoyed it


- from Amazon


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

The 99 cent price point seems to be holding! I'm going to try to keep it there through the holiday season.

Just for fun, here's a screenshot of my ebook when it was on the Kindle eBooks homepage next to the Steve Jobs biography and Hunger Games:










(But, er, no, it's not nonfiction. More on that over at my blog: http://kristanhoffman.com/2011/11/07/the-great-pricing-adventure/)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

One really neat feature of Kindle publishing is seeing what lines struck a chord with readers. Here are a few of my ebook's Popular Highlights:

- "Growing up is the difference between believing in Santa Claus and being Santa Claus." _(This one surprised me!)_

- "I've learned that it's the people who worry about being lost who aren't, and the ones who don't give it a second thought who are."

- "What's more important: proving yourself to someone else, or proving yourself to yourself?"


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Bumping this thread to wish Kristan Hoffman a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Bumping this thread to wish Kristan Hoffman a Happy Birthday.


Thank you so much, Geoff! That is such a sweet and thoughtful gift. Truly.

I also got a couple good reviews on my birthday that made me smile.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

_*Winner of the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*_

TWENTY-SOMEWHERE tells the story of three best friends as they navigate life after college. Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-crazy nerd MJ Alexander are ready to take on the Real World - or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

_Originally written as web series, TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is complete at 40 episodes. Perfect for fans of Sex and the City, Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, or Something Borrowed/Something Blue.

* * *

About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards, and she is currently at work on a YA novel with a multicultural backdrop and dystopian undertones. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com._

Amazon Rating: 4/5 stars
(18 reviews as of 12/3/2011)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

For 2012, several book bloggers are doing a "New Adult" challenge -- meaning they will read books focused on protagonists between the ages of 18-26 -- heroes and heroines who are newly adult, but not quite grown up yet. Here's more information: http://thegrammariansreviews.blogspot.com/2011/11/new-adult-challenge-2012.html

I'm super excited to know that readers want these kinds of stories (I know I do!) and to see that my ebook Twenty-Somewhere is part of the suggested list on GoodReads.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

_This is a re-post of my holiday episode of Twenty-Somewhere. You can find the full story (all 40 episodes) in ebook form at Amazon, 



, BN.com, Sony, Kobo, and Smashwords._

&#8230;​
*SPREAD THE HOLIDAY CHEER*

Ah, the holiday season. A time of joy and laughter and relaxation. Days full of mirth and miracles and magic. A period of reflection, introspection, and appreciation. The most wonderful time of the year!

Until you turn twenty.

After that, it's the rigors of end-of-term exams, or the hassle of traveling home via crowded airports and interstates, or the stress of finding fabulous gifts for all your family and friends - without zeroing out your bank account. Growing up is the difference between believing in Santa Claus and being Santa Claus.

&#8230;​
MJ begins her holiday journey stranded in the UK. Her flight to Newark has been canceled, and if she doesn't get another one soon, she won't make it home in time for Christmas.

Claudia decides to drive from her new home in the Midwest back to Texas. Since Eli is flying to see his family, she's in charge of their puppy Max, who whines incessantly for thirty miles. Her nerves are shot by the time she crosses the first state line, and there are still twelve more hours to go.

Sophie, of course, is working on Christmas Eve. Technically it's a holiday, but in reality their biggest international client could care less. A deadline is a deadline.

&#8230;​
Rather than crowd the service desk with all the other disgruntled Americans, MJ sits patiently at what was supposed to be her gate. Airline staff discuss the remaining flights over their walkie talkies, and MJ realizes there are just four seats available for nearly a hundred passengers. She sighs and stands, headed for the pay phones to call her parents and deliver the bad news. Just then, a nearby elderly man loses his grip on the armful of packages he is carrying. MJ quickly catches them before they crash to the floor.

"Oh, thank you! These are toys for my grandchildren. I guess I got a little carried away buying so many&#8230;" He smiles sheepishly. In no rush to catch a flight, MJ helps carry the gifts all the way to the Arrivals area, where the man's daughter is waiting with her twin boys.

When MJ returns to her gate, one of the airline staff members motions for her to come over to his desk. When she gets there, he hands her a ticket. "I saw what you did for that old man," he says. She starts to protest, feeling guilty as she thinks of all the other people at the service counter who surely want to return to their families too, but he cuts her off. "You started the holiday cheer. I'm just following your lead."

&#8230;​
Somewhere in Oklahoma, Claudia feels a weird bump as she drives over an old bridge. Suddenly her car tilts and begins to make an awful thumping noise. She pulls over on the side of the interstate and sees the flat tire. She wants to cry, but Max is already making more of a fuss than she ever could.

She remembers an exit not too far back, with signs advertising food and gas. She is debating whether or not to walk back when a car pulls off the road and stops in front of hers. As it reverses, she discreetly slips her cellphone into her pocket and hits 9-1. She waits to see what else will happen before dialing the rest.

A man emerges from the car and says, "Need a hand?"

Wary, she shakes her head.

"You've got a flat," he says. "I can change it for you."

She's about to say no again, but a small voice interrupts her. "Daddy, where are we?" A little girl pokes her head up from the back seat of the man's car.

After he explains to his daughter that he's going to help this nice young lady whose car has a problem, Claudia hangs up her phone and shows him the spare in her trunk. When he finishes, Claudia wonders if it would be inappropriate to give him money as a thank you for his assistance. She reaches for her purse, but he shakes his head. "That's not necessary," he says. "When I saw you on the side of the road, I pictured my own little girl."

They both look over to his car, and are surprised to see not just his daughter, but Max as well. The girl heard his puppy cries and came over to let him out. She holds his leash firmly as they play carefully away from the road, and he licks her hands and face enthusiastically.

&#8230;​
At the office of Arden Advertising, Sophie rubs her eyes and glances at the clock. MJ should be landing shortly, and Claudia is probably settling in at home. Meanwhile Sophie is facing another hour or two at work.

The only silver lining is that she isn't alone. Among those assigned to her project is the new and gorgeous copywriter Diego. He's very talented, but she can tell he is still nervous about his new setting, his new country. Throughout the night, the team members stray off-topic, discussing their upcoming holiday or new year plans. Only Diego stays silent. And Sophie notices.

As they are finally wrapping up, she approaches him in the corner of the conference room. "Diego, are you doing anything special for the holidays?"

"No&#8230; My family is all in Venezuela, and it is too expensive and too late to fly back to be with them." The wistful look on his beautiful face breaks Sophie's heart.

"Do you want to come to my place?" she asks. His hesitation prompts her to clarify. "For Christmas dinner! Tonight. I'm having a few friends over to celebrate."

In reality, it is just supposed to be her and X, who is back home for the holidays. Their plan was to have a quiet night together catching up, and then she would drop him off at his parents' house in the morning on the way to her own. But she knows of a couple other people she can call in a pinch, and she figures X won't mind - too much - that she wanted to make a new coworker feel welcome.

Diego smiles, and this time Sophie's heart melts.

"Yes," he says. "Thank you. I would like that very much."

&#8230;​
Some do it for strangers, some for their children, some for just a smile. Santa does it for cookies and milk. Whatever your reasons, be sure to spread some holiday cheer this season. It's the best gift you can give.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

If anyone's curious, I recently blogged about...

- My favorite books of 2011: http://kristanhoffman.com/2011/12/27/my-fave-books-of-2011/
- My New Year's resolutions: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/01/03/crazy-brown-sludge/
- Learning to think before I speak: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/01/05/think-before-you-speak/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Two new 5-star reviews have definitely made this a good week. One at Amazon, one at GoodReads. Here's an excerpt from the Amazon review:



> I am a 21 yr old college senior and I loved the story! I definitely wish that this story was longer. Not only could I barely put it down even with my very busy schedule, but it was so interesting! ... once you got to know the characters, they each had a very unique voice. I loved it and would definitely recommend this to my friends!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A few bits of news:

1. Thanks to Netflix, I am now addicted to How I Met Your Mother. I may have to start a thread in Not Quite Kindle to discuss with other HIMYM folks -- WHO IS THE MOTHER?!??! -- but perhaps I'll wait until I'm caught up. (I'm currently in the middle of Season 3.)

2. 20SW has gotten a few more reviews over the past couple weeks. A couple 3-star and 4-star reviews that were very thoughtful and ultimately positive, which actually made me just as happy as the glowing 5-stars. Woohoo!

3. On 5 AM Wed morning, I finished the first draft of my YA novel. More on that at my blog: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/01/27/swedish-fish-finnish-book/

I have a lot more work ahead of me, but in all, it's been a good start to 2012. (Oh geez, hope that doesn't jinx anything...)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well part of the fun of HIMYM is that we still don't know.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh absolutely! But don't you love speculating? Isn't that part of the fun of any mystery? 

I kept hoping it was Robin, but 3 seasons in, I'm pretty convinced it's not. (Especially since they, you know, call her "Aunt Robin" in the very first ep.)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah there have been some close calls......like a recent cast member from House that is now not on anymore.

I too was pulling for Robin.
Not sure I like where she has wound up.

And I keep on pulling for the "slutty pumpkin" (if you have seen that episode yet).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hm, don't think I've seen the House cast member... I just started Season 5. In Season 4 there was a major close call with a cast member of Scrubs, though.

And lol yeah the Slutty Pumpkin would be a great surprise.

I think right now I'm on board with both the Tracy Theory and the Bump Theory. (See this post: http://www.beawesomeinstead.com/obsession/2010/more-on-who-is-the-mother-from-himym/ but beware of spoilers if you're not caught up!)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah, THAT former cast member of House. Eh, I didn't care for her character. But I did finish all 6 seasons! So now I just have to wait for Season 7 to come on Netflix, and next year I can watch live each week.

.

Just fyi, 20SW is currently free from iBooks, and still only 99 cents elsewhere (Amazon, B&N, etc.). Regular price of $2.99 is scheduled to return by March.

_Update: Amazon price-matched the book to free as of Thurs night, Feb 9th. Last time this happened, it only lasted a couple days, so snag it quick!_


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Elissa Janine Hoole, another winner of the St. Martin's "New Adult" contest, is being published very, VERY soon. This is the manuscript that won the contest, along with my web series Twenty-Somewhere. Since then, we've become friends, and I can't wait to read her story!



You should totally pre-order it like I did.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

_*Winner of the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*

Originally written as 40 weekly "webisodes," TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is the *fast-paced, heartfelt story of 3 young women* learning how to be independent, yet also hold onto each other, in this big, crazy, modern world. Think Sex and the City meets Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants._

Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody-goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-magnet scientist MJ Alexander are ready to take on Life After College. Or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

* * *

_About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards, and she is currently at work on a multicultural YA novel with lots of action and dystopian undertones. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com._

Amazon Rating: 4/5 stars
(23 reviews as of 2/24/2012)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

If anyone is looking for more great college-aged fiction, I spent some time last month digitizing my boyfriend's book, *New House 5: How a dorm becomes a home*. My friend Stephanie Mooney designed the cover, and she'll be helping me finalize a print edition soon too. It's my first time doing a print book, so I really appreciate the help and advice I've gotten from KindleBoards members. 

Anyway, here's more about the book:


*WELCOME TO NEW HOUSE 5*

Yes, it's the top floor of a brand new dormitory at a prestigious university. But it's also something much more. For fifty-six freshmen, it's home. It's a place where friends are made and doors are always open. It's a place where hearts are broken and tears are shed. And for Andy Butler, it's the best story about friendship he has ever known.

Andy is the resident assistant for New House 5, and it's his responsibility to bring the floor together, to support everyone, through their triumphs and through their letdowns. Join Andy as he shows how New House 5 becomes a family and then falls apart when hidden problems come to light. Watch as these students try to overcome their flaws and fears to create a bond so special that nothing can pull them apart. Not even themselves.

*LINKS:*

Amazon | Smashwords | more to come, including updated print versions

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:*

_Andy Butler currently works at consumer products company Procter & Gamble, based in Cincinnati, OH. He lives with his girlfriend, their dog Riley, and their leopard gecko Potato. Andy studied economics at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh, PA. Originally from Hamlin, NY, Andy is an avid fan of Syracuse University basketball and the Buffalo Bills. The "non-fiction novel" New House 5 was inspired by Andy's experiences as a resident assistant at Carnegie Mellon. www.newhouse5.com_​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A few recent blog posts of mine:

- "Spring Break" in San Francisco: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/03/16/spring-break-in-san-francisco/
- HALF THE SKY and a call to action: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/03/12/half-the-sky-and-a-call-to-action/
- Streetvibes (recently published in the newspaper of the same name, as "Dignity"): http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/03/01/streetvibes/
- A few thoughts on #Linsanity and racism: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/02/22/a-few-thoughts-on-linsanity-and-racism/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Readers interested in my book might also be interested in these 2 articles on Gen Y-ers/Millennials:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/85broads/2012/04/02/how-gen-y-and-millennials-can-avoid-the-pitfalls-of-burnout/

http://www.forbes.com/sites/larissafaw/2011/11/11/why-millennial-women-are-burning-out-at-work-by-30/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

As a halfie, I'm honored to be part of the "All Things Asian" celebration happening in the YA blogosphere. Please check out my interview at That Hapa Chick's blog:

http://thathapachick.blogspot.com/2012/04/asian-blogger-spotlight-meet-kristan.html

You can also enter to win a copy of my ebook TWENTY-SOMEWHERE.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

NPR talked with the author of a new book called OUR ROARING 20'S, and I found her opinions interesting (although perhaps not entirely reflective to my own experiences or those of my friends). You can read more about her book here:

http://www.npr.org/2012/04/22/150429128/our-roaring-20s-the-defining-decade?ft=1&f=1032

Also, I'm hearing a lot of buzz about this HBO show "Girls" by Lena Dunham. Glad to hear that a series about young women in their 20s is making a splash! I don't get HBO, but I'd like to check it out somehow. If anyone has seen it, I'd love to know what you think.

I did watch Dunham's film Tiny Furniture (courtesy of Netflix) and while there was a lot about it that I appreciated, I wouldn't say I enjoyed the film itself. But then again, I'm not sure it's one you're meant to *enjoy* so much as just think about...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yay! Someone started a thread about Girls (the HBO show) here on KindleBoards: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,111933.new.html#new

Also, the first episode is free on YouTube for a limited time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrQfvq9RfM0

One of my good friends has HBO, so I've managed to catch up on all 3 episodes, and despite my mixed feelings about Lena Dunham's movie Tiny Furniture, I have to admit, I LOVE her show. Here's why: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/05/03/confession-i-really-like-girls/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

For those interested in "New Adult" stories, you may want to check out NA Alley, which is a new site/venture from several aspiring writers and indie authors: http://naalley.blogspot.com

They've got lots of great resources and insights. Also, I'm honored to say that they used a quote from me in their definition of "New Adult" and their explanation of why they think it's a worthwhile category.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Two of my recent blog posts:

- "A certain fire" (on dance movies and inspiration) http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/05/30/a-certain-fire/
- "What guys want" (on appealing to male readers) http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/06/04/what-men-want/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Great post about why New Adult literature is needed, and why it's different from YA:



> "This is when we experience our first whirlwind romances-that-might-become-more, when we're forced to make our first real life changing decisions, and when we're faced with the reality of the world (as opposed to our safe high school/family circle) and have to decide what we stand for. There's a reason so many YA novels feature orphans/negligent parents and boarding schools-authors are trying to create the distance and autonomy a person requires to have these experiences and make these decisions."


Full post here: http://www.fortheloveofcontemporary.blogspot.com/2012/06/why-we-need-new-adult-books.html


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Me and My Netflix is a Tumblr I recently started in order to record my thoughts about what I watch on Netflix. It's a 100% for-fun, dance-like-no-one's-watching project, but a few posts might be of interest to TWENTY-SOMEWHERE readers, Sex and the City fans, and/or viewers of the HBO show Girls:

- Cashmere Mafia: http://meandmynetflix.tumblr.com/post/25169180375/cashmere-mafia-all
- Lipstick Jungle: http://meandmynetflix.tumblr.com/post/25250314231/lipstick-jungle
- A note about the finale of Lipstick Jungle and being "incidentally Asian": http://meandmynetflix.tumblr.com/post/25303594099/a-note-about-the-finale-of-lipstick-jungle-and-being


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL and that was short-lived. Here's an explanation of why I shut my Tumblr down -- but will still be posting about TV/movies on my regular site!

http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/07/03/another-one-bites-the-dust-leading-to-a-declaration-of-refocus/

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Today the NYT had a review of "The Kissing List" by Stephanie Reents, which (despite the title) sounds very much like _literary_ New Adult lit: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/15/books/review/the-kissing-list-by-stephanie-reents.html


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, don't know if anyone else has been trying to do this, but for MONTHS I have been looking for a way to add a custom tab to my Facebook Page. FINALLY FIGURED IT OUT! See below:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kristan-Hoffman/106872616014743

_*My ideal would have been for the "tab" to open my website in a new window, but this is a very satisfactory alternative._

If you're interested in adding something like this to your FB page, the app I used to make this work is called Decor - Timeline Tab Creator: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Decor-Timeline-Tab-Creator/217200015040046

You allow the App, then pick a template (I went with a blank page) and drag and drop the elements you want. No coding required! Tweak until you're happy, preview, and then publish!

(After you publish, you can easily customize the tab's name and image, as well as make all the edits you want.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

_*Winner of the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*

Originally written as 40 weekly "webisodes," TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is the *fast-paced, heartfelt story of 3 young women* learning how to be independent, yet also hold onto each other, in this big, crazy, modern world. Think Sex and the City meets Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants._

Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody-goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-magnet scientist MJ Alexander are ready to take on Life After College. Or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

* * *

_About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards, and she is currently at work on an action-adventure multicultural YA novel. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com._

Amazon Rating: 4/5 stars
(23 reviews as of 7/28/2012)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A heads-up for folks who are interested in reading/writing New Adult literature: There's a new thing happening every Thurs night starting at 9 p.m. (Eastern) called #NALitChat, an hour-long discussion of NA literature held via Twitter hashtag.

https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/%23nalitchat

We've covered some great topics, including a personal favorite of mine: Parents. Here's my blog post about it, including many tweets from the first #NALitChat:

http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/07/28/on-parents-in-young-peoples-literature/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

If anyone is interesting, I'm giving away 2 books (DTB form): THE HYPNOTIST by MJ Rose and ON MAGGIE'S WATCH by Ann Wertz Garvin. Just comment on this blog post to enter: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/08/19/august-giveaway/

Also, I posted about Cheryl Strayed's TINY BEAUTIFUL THINGS, which is one of my new favorite books of all-time: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/08/16/a-tiny-beautiful-dream/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A few recent blog posts...

- Once a child: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/09/04/once-a-child/
- Your work is a gift: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/08/30/your-work-is-a-gift/
- Fifteen miles on the Erie Canal: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/08/26/fifteen-miles-on-the-erie-canal/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Again, my recent blog posts...

- Privilege, guilt, and the right to pursue our dreams: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/09/06/privilege-guilt-and-the-right-to-pursue-our-dreams/
- Ann Arbor: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/09/08/ann-arbor/
- The other side of Sept 11: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/09/11/the-other-side-of-sept-11/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

On timelines and "I don't know" - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/09/17/on-timelines-and-i-dont-know/

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/09/19/stuff-worth-reading/

What writers can learn from FIFTY SHADES OF GREY - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/09/24/what-writers-can-learn-from-fifty-shades-of-grey/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Lost in translation - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/09/27/lost-in-translation/

A conversation about this mountain I'm we're on - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/09/29/a-conversation-about-this-mountain-im-were-on/

Let's talk television - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/10/01/lets-talk-television/

TV Talk: Character - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/10/02/tv-talk-character/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

5 years - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/10/05/5-years/

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/10/07/stuff-worth-reading-2/

Updates - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/10/09/updates/

TV Talk: "You're my person" (or: The real love story of Grey's Anatomy) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/10/11/tv-talk-youre-my-person-or-the-real-love-story-of-greys-anatomy/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

How to be a willpower machine (part 1) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/10/16/how-to-be-a-willpower-machine-part-1/

How to be a willpower machine (part 2) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/10/18/how-to-be-a-willpower-machine-part-2/

Sticks and stones - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/10/29/sticks-and-stones/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Spain, then and now - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/10/31/spain-then-and-now/

Soul-searching and sketches - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/11/06/soul-searching-and-sketches/

Wireless, freedom, priorities, choices - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/11/08/wireless-freedom-priorities-choices/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

It's my birthday!! To celebrate, I plan to curl up with a good book and spend the day relaxing. Maybe go for a walk by the lake with my dog. I hope everyone has a happy holiday weekend!

TV Talk: Across miles and timezones - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/11/10/tv-talk-across-miles-and-timezones/

In the sky with diamonds - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/11/12/in-the-sky-with-diamonds/

We all we got - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/11/14/we-all-we-got/

A birthday poem - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/11/21/a-birthday-poem/


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Kristan!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Geoff! It was a pretty good one. Nice a low-key. Lots of food, lots of reading.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

_*Winner of the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*

Originally written as 40 weekly "webisodes," TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is the *fast-paced, heartfelt story of 3 young women* learning how to be independent, yet also hold onto each other, in this big, crazy, modern world. Think Sex and the City meets Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants._

Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody-goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-magnet scientist MJ Alexander are ready to take on Life After College. Or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

* * *

_About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards, and she is currently at work on an action-adventure multicultural YA novel. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com._

Amazon Rating: 4/5 stars
(22 reviews as of 12/3/2012)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Excerpt from a letter to my friend Angie - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/11/25/excerpt-from-a-letter-to-my-friend-angie/

Bernabeu - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/11/27/bernabeu/

A few disjointed items - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/11/29/a-few-disjointed-items/

November in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/12/01/november-in-photos/

30 days, 30 tweets: wisdom for writers - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/12/04/30-days-30-tweets-wisdom-for-writers/

Let things pass - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/12/07/let-things-pass/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Pursuing one's dreams publicly vs. privately - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/12/11/are-you-public-or-private-about-your-dreams/

All the more frightening - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/12/14/all-the-more-frightening/

Memory and Memorial - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/12/18/memory-and-memorial/

Barceloneta - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/12/20/barceloneta/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Another "mini-post sampler" - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/12/25/another-mini-post-sampler/

My fave books of 2012 - http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/12/30/my-fave-books-of-2012/

December in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/01/01/december-in-photos/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Plaça de Catalunya - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/01/03/placa-de-catalunya/

Reflecting on resolutions - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/01/05/reflecting-on-resolutions/

The problem with "no means no" - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/01/08/the-problem-with-no-means-no/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Quick addendum to my New Year's thoughts - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/01/10/quick-addendum-to-my-new-years-thoughts/

TV Talk: My ABC shows - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/01/12/tv-talk-my-abc-shows/

Insta-hooked - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/01/15/insta-hooked/

One night with a cheetah - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/01/18/one-night-with-a-cheetah/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Dos gatos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/01/22/dos-gatos/

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/01/24/stuff-worth-reading-3/

"Things will be different when..." - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/01/28/things-will-be-different-when/

January in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/02/01/january-in-photos/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Super Bowl XLVII: Post-game analysis (of the non-sports variety) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/02/04/super-bowl-xlvii-post-game-analysis-of-the-non-sports-variety/

Over-thinking doesn't work - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/02/07/over-thinking-doesnt-work/

Gran Teatre del Liceu - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/02/12/gran-teatre-del-liceu/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

_*Winner of the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*

Originally written as 40 weekly "webisodes," TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is the *fast-paced, heartfelt story of 3 young women* learning how to be independent, yet also hold onto each other, in this big, crazy, modern world. Think Sex and the City meets Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants._

Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody-goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-magnet scientist MJ Alexander are ready to take on Life After College. Or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

* * *

_About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards, and she is currently at work on an action-adventure multicultural YA novel. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com._

Amazon Rating: 4/5 stars
(23 reviews as of 2/25/2013)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Stuff worth reading: Valentine's edition - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/02/14/stuff-worth-reading-valentines-edition/

Why our 20s (the "New Adult" years) matter - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/02/18/why-our-20s-the-new-adult-years-matter/

Paris in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/02/24/paris-in-photos/

Social media cleansing - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/02/27/social-media-cleansing/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Meant to write, or not meant to write? That isn't really the question - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/03/06/meant-to-write-or-not-meant-to-write-that-isnt-really-the-question/

Los últimos (the last of the Spain sketches) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/03/09/los-ultimos-the-last-of-the-spain-sketches/

February in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/03/12/february-in-photos/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been watching Dawson's Creek on Netflix while I do chores, and I recently got to Season 5, where they all go to college. It's cool to see the "New Adult" period being tackled on a mainstream show, especially considering this was done a decade ago. Hard to believe that books are only now catching up, and that TV shows haven't done more of this...

(Well, there is Felicity... That's next in my queue, hehe.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Of monsters and men in Steubenville - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/03/18/of-monsters-and-men-in-steubenville/

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/03/20/stuff-worth-reading-4/

Tweet treats - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/04/02/tweet-treats-2/

March in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/04/04/march-in-photos/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Last night I finally added a Table of Contents and Author's Note to the Amazon version of TWENTY-SOMEWHERE! It wasn't nearly as difficult as I thought it would be, and hopefully the preface helps to orient readers' expectations in terms of the narrative style and episodic nature of my story.

Now to update the Smashwords and iTunes versions... ;P


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Recent thoughts on journalism, part 1 - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/04/10/recent-thoughts-on-journalism-part-1/

Recent thoughts on journalism, part 2 - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/04/12/recent-thoughts-on-journalism-part-2/

What to find on the page - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/04/22/what-to-find-on-the-page/

Markup - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/04/25/markup/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

On a more personal note, yesterday was a pretty exciting and surprising day for me...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So I am guessing that the dog was not the one actually proposing?
So have you set a date?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> So I am guessing that the dog was not the one actually proposing?
> So have you set a date?


Hehe, no he was not. He was just cuter than my hand.
No, no date. I'm quite content to just enjoy engagement for a while. I probably won't even think about planning a wedding until next year.



AuthorDianaBaron said:


> Congratulations! I'm getting married in November. Planning a wedding is super fun, you'll love it.


Thank you! And lol, you're like the only person I know who has ever said planning a wedding was FUN... At least there's hope!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! You're right, most things are greatly impacted by our attitudes/mindsets towards them.


----------



## Valcine (May 11, 2013)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> On a more personal note, yesterday was a pretty exciting and surprising day for me...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you both!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Recent thoughts on journalism, part 3 - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/04/30/recent-thoughts-on-journalism-part-3/

April in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/05/03/april-in-photos/

An engaging weekend - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/05/06/an-engaging-weekend/

The almost-proposals - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/05/11/the-almost-proposals/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

_*Winner of the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*

Originally written as 40 weekly "webisodes," TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is the *fast-paced, heartfelt story of 3 young women* learning how to be independent, yet also hold onto each other, in this big, crazy, modern world._

Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody-goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-magnet scientist MJ Alexander are ready to take on Life After College. Or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

* * *

_About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards, and she is currently at work on an action-adventure multicultural YA novel. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com._

Amazon Rating: 4/5 stars
(23 reviews as of 5/31/2013)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

You can't have it all, but... - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/05/21/you-cant-have-it-all-but/

These are the voyages of the Starship Enterprise - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/05/26/these-are-the-voyages-of-the-starship-enterprise/

Must-watch for creatives - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/05/28/must-watch-for-creatives/

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/05/31/stuff-worth-reading-5/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

May in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/06/03/may-in-photos/

Water - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/06/05/water/

Why delay? - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/06/08/why-delay/

A day for Loving - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/06/12/a-day-for-loving/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Summer reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/06/17/summer-reading/

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/06/20/stuff-worth-reading-6/

Tales from Botswana: An introduction - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/06/27/tales-from-botswana-an-introduction/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Tales from Botswana: A side note - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/07/01/tales-from-botswana-a-side-note/

Tales from Botswana: Daily life (on a mobile safari) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/07/08/tales-from-botswana-daily-life-on-a-mobile-safari/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Photos from Botswana (part 1) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/07/13/photos-from-botswana-part-1/

Tales from Botswana: The kill - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/07/16/tales-from-botswana-the-kill/

Tales from Botswana: Life vs. survival - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/07/19/tales-from-botswana-life-vs-survival/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't worry, these are the LAST of my safari posts! ;P

Botswana is - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/07/23/botswana-is/

Tales from Botswana (sort of): Livingstone, Zambia - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/07/29/tales-from-botswana-sort-of-livingstone-zambia/

Photos from Botswana (part 2) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/08/01/photos-from-botswana-part-2/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Anchoring - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/08/05/anchoring/

Your memories of summer reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/08/07/your-memories-of-summer-reading/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

OLIVE KITTERIDGE by Elizabeth Strout - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/08/12/olive-kitteridge-by-elizabeth-strout/

June and July in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/08/14/june-and-july-in-photos/

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/08/20/stuff-worth-reading-7/

Routine - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/08/22/routine/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Blind spots - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/08/27/blind-spots/

August in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/09/04/august-in-photos/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Horses at dusk - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/09/08/horses-at-dusk/

The story behind "Misting" - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/09/10/the-story-behind-misting/

Taylor and Katy (and me?) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/09/13/taylor-and-katy-and-me/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Two great book-related Post Secrets:


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

For the next week or so, TWENTY-SOMEWHERE will be free from iTunes/iBooks: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/twenty-somewhere/id379871325

Not sure if Amazon will price-match or not.

And then this isn't live yet, but from Oct 1-5, my short story "The Eraser" will be free on Amazon too: http://www.amazon.com/The-Eraser-ebook/dp/B002KQ5RPA

Guess I'm just in a good mood and feel like giving stuff away.  Probably due to fall. Fall makes me happy.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Seattle in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/09/17/seattle-in-photos/

Author-friends and the Panama Hotel - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/09/23/author-friends-and-the-panama-hotel/

Chihuly in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/09/25/chihuly-in-photos/

My father, the architect - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/09/27/my-father-the-architect/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/10/01/stuff-worth-reading-8/

Pursuing dreams - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/10/04/pursuing-dreams/

FANGIRL by Rainbow Rowell - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/10/09/fangirl-by-rainbow-rowell/

Two important messages - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/10/11/two-important-messages/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Wisdom from James McBride and Maria Semple - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/10/16/wisdom-from-james-mcbride-and-maria-semple/

Family and football rule all - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/10/21/tv-talk-family-and-football-rule-all/

Moms are the best (Or: A brief scene from Friday Night Lights that brought me to tears) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/10/24/a-brief-scene-from-friday-night-lights-that-brought-me-to-tears/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I just donated to help the victims of Typhoon Haiyan in the Philippines. I hope you'll consider doing whatever you can to help too.










More info: http://bbz.tumblr.com/post/66758375363/because-of-haiyans-very-recent-devastation


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope everyone has a happy and delicious Thanksgiving!

And if you don't celebrate, well then, may you have a happy and delicious Thursday.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

On dogs and manuscripts - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/10/28/on-dogs-and-manuscripts/

October in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/11/04/october-in-photos/

What happens away from the keyboard - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/11/18/what-happens-away-from-the-keyboard/

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/11/20/stuff-worth-reading-9/

A birthday "card" - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/11/22/a-birthday-card/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Past selves - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/12/04/past-selves/

November in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/12/06/november-in-photos-2/

Secret dreams - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/12/10/secret-dreams/

*Explaining the "significant editorial changes" to Twenty-Somewhere - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/12/14/explaining-the-significant-editorial-changes-to-twenty-somewhere/*


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

On relationships and songs - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/12/16/on-relationships-and-songs/

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/12/18/stuff-worth-reading-10/

Just for fun - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/12/20/just-for-fun/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy new year, everybody! Let's make 2014 great.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

_*Winner of the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*

Written as 40 weekly "webisodes," TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is the *fast-paced, heartfelt story of 3 young women* learning how to be independent, yet also hold onto each other, in this big, crazy, modern world._

Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody-goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-magnet scientist MJ Alexander are ready to take on Life After College. Or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

* * *

_About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards, and she is currently at work on an action-adventure multicultural YA novel. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com._

Amazon Rating: 4/5 stars
(24 reviews as of 1/10/2014)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

My favorite books of 2013 - http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/12/25/my-favorite-books-of-2013/

Resolution - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/01/03/resolution/

Querying Club - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/01/08/querying-club/

December in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/01/10/december-in-photos-2/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

An incomplete history of the places I've called home - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/01/13/an-incomplete-history-of-the-places-ive-called-home/

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/01/16/stuff-worth-reading-11/

Insta-inspiration - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/01/19/insta-inspiration/

Save yourself - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/01/22/save-yourself/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

IF ONLY by Geri Halliwell - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/01/27/if-only-by-geri-halliwell/

The cold never bothered me anyway - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/02/05/the-cold-never-bothered-me-anyway/

Tweet treats - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/02/10/tweet-treats-3/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Michelle Kwan and the importance of mirrors - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/02/18/michelle-kwan-and-the-importance-of-mirrors/

Stuff worth reading (Sochi edition) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/02/20/more-olympics-thoughts/

January and February in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/02/28/january-and-february-in-photos/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Clothes for an empress - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/03/05/clothes-for-an-empress/

Being different doesn't have to mean being divided - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/03/13/being-different-doesnt-have-to-mean-being-divided/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Confession - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/03/19/confession/

Unexpected encounters with grief - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/03/26/unexpected-encounters-with-grief/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

On the alphabet of madness, my particular worldview, and adding sentences - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/04/02/on-the-alphabet-of-madness-my-particular-worldview-and-adding-sentences/

Italy By the Numbers - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/04/13/italy-by-the-numbers/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Italy in photos (part 1) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/04/17/italy-in-photos-part-1/

Rome (aka jet lag, historic ruins, and The Call) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/04/21/rome-aka-jet-lag-historic-ruins-and-the-call/

Italy in photos (part 2) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/04/22/italy-in-photos-part-2/

Florence (aka hillsides, mosquito bites, and the second agent) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/04/23/florence-aka-hillsides-mosquito-bites-and-the-second-agent/

Italy in photos (part 3) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/04/24/italy-in-photos-part-3/

Venice, Bologna, and oh yeah, MY AGENT - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/04/25/venice-bologna-and-oh-yeah-my-agent/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

#WeNeedDiverseBooks (and diverse everything else too) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/05/01/weneeddiversebooks-and-diverse-everything-else-too/

Stretch your wings - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/05/07/stretch-your-wings/

Thanks, Mom - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/05/11/thanks-mom/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Some memories live in music - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/05/21/some-memories-live-in-the-music/

New short story, "Bringing Them Home" - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/05/25/new-short-story-bringing-them-home/

The hero who doesn't win - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/06/03/the-hero-who-doesnt-win/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

May in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/06/07/may-in-photos-2/

One day for the two most important men in my life - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/06/15/one-day-for-the-two-most-important-men-in-my-life/

Ice cream in Nashville - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/06/21/ice-cream-in-nashville/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Writing is a key - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/06/25/writing-is-a-key/

My #UtopYA2014 experience - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/06/30/my-utopya2014-experience/

A wolf grows up - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/07/09/a-wolf-grows-up/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

_*Winner in the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" contest*

Written as 40 weekly "webisodes," TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is the *fast-paced, heartfelt story of 3 young women* learning how to be independent, yet also hold onto each other, in this big, crazy, modern world._

Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody-goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-magnet scientist MJ Alexander are ready to take on Life After College. Or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

* * *

_About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a twenty-something fiction writer. Her first novel THE GOOD DAUGHTERS was a quarterfinalist in the 2008-2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards, and she is currently at work on an action-adventure multicultural YA novel. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com._

Amazon Rating: 3.7 stars
(25 reviews as of 7/19/2014)​


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/07/14/stuff-worth-reading-12/

Jennifer Weiner on writing, feminism, and her daughters - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/07/21/jennifer-weiner-on-writing-feminism-and-her-daughters/

Reminder to self - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/07/26/reminder-to-self/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

LIKE NO OTHER by Una LaMarche - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/08/06/like-no-other-by-una-lamarche/

June and July in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/08/09/june-and-july-in-photos-2/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A place for rough drafts - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/08/18/a-place-for-rough-drafts/

Rethinking failure - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/08/21/rethinking-failure/

You don't have to be flashy to shine - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/08/25/you-dont-have-to-be-flashy-to-shine/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you really think anyone wants to read that? - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/09/04/do-you-really-think-anyone-wants-to-read-that/

Stuff worth reading (YALSA interview edition) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/09/10/stuff-worth-reading-yalsa-interview-edition/

Yet another reason I will always love autumn best - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/09/25/yet-another-reason-i-will-always-love-autumn-best/

IF I STAY and writing from the heart - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/09/30/if-i-stay-and-writing-from-the-heart/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

To get into the Halloween spirit, I'm giving away my R.L. Stine-ish short story "The Eraser" for the next few days! Get it here: http://amzn.com/B002KQ5RPA


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoops, I've fallen a bit behind...

Strike while the iron's hot - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/10/08/strike-while-the-irons-hot/

August and September in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/10/13/august-and-september-in-photos/

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/10/16/stuff-worth-reading-13/

Taking the 777 challenge - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/10/23/taking-the-777-challenge/

Bleed onto the page -- but bleed life, not death - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/10/28/bleed-onto-the-page-but-bleed-life-not-death/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Our wedding in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/10/30/our-wedding-in-photos/

How to admire yourself - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/11/03/how-to-admire-yourself/

Week in review - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/11/07/week-in-review/

Thank you to those who serve - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/11/11/thank-you-to-those-who-serve/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Week in review (Nov 13, 2014) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/11/13/week-in-review-2/ ft. Disney and Harry Potter World

Week in review (Nov 23, 2014) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/11/23/week-in-review-3/ ft. the musical "Once" and my birthday

Week in review (Dec 1, 2014) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/12/01/week-in-review-dec-1-2014/ ft. Mockingjay Part 1 and Big Hero 6

I'm listening (to the heartbeat of democracy) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/12/03/im-listening-to-the-heartbeat-of-democracy/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

November in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/12/08/november-in-photos-3/

Week in review (Dec 14, 2014) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/12/14/week-in-review-dec-14-2014/

My favorite books of 2014 - http://kristanhoffman.com/2014/12/25/my-favorite-books-of-2014/

Hello, 2015 - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/01/02/hello-2015/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

December in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/01/04/december-in-photos-3/

Previously viewed - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/01/07/previously-viewed-2/

Week in review (Jan 13, 2015) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/01/13/week-in-review-jan-13-2014/

"You don't have a black role. You have an equal role." - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/01/20/you-dont-have-a-black-role-you-have-an-equal-role/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/01/24/stuff-worth-reading-14/

A long way from home - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/01/28/a-long-way-from-home/

Week in review (Feb 3, 2015) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/02/03/week-in-review-feb-3-2015/

MY HEART AND OTHER BLACK HOLES by Jasmine Warga - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/02/10/my-heart-and-other-black-holes-by-jasmine-warga/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

The Best Pictures that I've seen this year - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/02/24/the-best-pictures-that-ive-seen-this-year/

Taiwan: an overview of our trip - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/03/05/taiwan-an-overview-of-our-trip/

On being a girl geek, and a new look for the site - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/03/08/on-being-a-girl-geek-and-a-new-look-for-the-site/

Quick follow-up to MY HEART AND OTHER BLACK HOLES - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/03/10/quick-follow-up-to-my-heart-and-other-black-holes/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Have you done absolutely everything you can to reach your dreams? - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/03/12/have-you-done-absolutely-everything-you-can-to-reach-your-dreams/

Our Taipei trip in photos (part 1) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/03/15/more-of-our-taipei-trip-in-photos/

We need to talk about Empire - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/03/19/we-need-to-talk-about-empire/

Our Taipei trip in photos (part 2) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/03/22/our-taipei-trip-in-photos-part-2/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oops, I did it again... - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/03/31/oops-i-did-it-again/

Salt, mountains, light - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/04/06/salt-mountains-light/

Stuff worth reading - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/04/09/stuff-worth-reading-15/

Tweet treats - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/04/14/tweet-treats-4/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

60,000 miles - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/04/21/60000-miles/

Broken promises and clinging on for too long (or: What ruined Grey's Anatomy) - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/04/24/broken-promises-and-clinging-on-for-too-long-or-what-ruined-greys-anatomy/

Someone read my mind and then wrote this piece - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/04/27/someone-read-my-mind-and-then-wrote-this-piece/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Why I share experience instead of advice - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/05/04/why-i-share-experience-instead-of-advice/

Question everything - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/05/06/question-everything/

London in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/05/09/london-in-photos/

Delightful imperfection, contradiction, my past, and Sailor Jupiter - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/05/12/delightful-imperfection-contradiction-my-past-and-sailor-jupiter/

Amazing life advice - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/05/15/amazing-life-advice/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

My head and heart are full - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/05/18/my-head-and-heart-are-full/

Self-worth, self-loathing, patience, and grace - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/05/20/self-worth-self-loathing-patience-and-grace-2/

Berlin and Copenhagen in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/05/22/berlin-and-copenhagen-in-photos/

"There's no shame in being a starving artist" - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/05/28/theres-no-shame-in-being-a-starving-artist-2/

About Time - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/06/01/about-time/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A race against what, exactly? - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/06/03/a-race-against-what-exactly/

There is no enemy - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/06/05/there-is-no-enemy/

Things I am trying to be better about - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/06/08/things-i-am-trying-to-be-better-about/

May in photos - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/06/10/may-in-photos-3/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Spirits, banquet, smoke - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/06/16/spirits-banquet-smoke/

Hilary Masters, mentor and friend - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/06/19/hilary-masters-mentor-and-friend/

What I'm asking myself lately - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/06/23/what-im-asking-myself-lately/

"All roads lead to writing" - http://kristanhoffman.com/2015/06/25/all-roads-lead-to-writing/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

_*Winner in the St. Martin's Press "New Adult" Contest*

Written as 40 weekly "webisodes," TWENTY-SOMEWHERE is the *fast-paced, heartfelt story of 3 young women* learning how to be independent, yet also hold onto each other, in this big, crazy, modern world. _

Beautiful and confident Sophie Lin, goody-goody aspiring writer Claudia Bradford, and boy-magnet scientist MJ Alexander are ready to take on Life After College. Or so they think.

But MJ's hunky lab supervisor keeps distracting her from her research, and what's worse, she almost doesn't care. After years of single-minded focus, MJ may have lost her passion for science, and her sense of self along with it. Meanwhile Claudia's passion for writing is stronger than ever, but her confidence is drowning in a sea of rejection. Her boyfriend Eli is supposed to be a life preserver; instead he feels like just another wave pulling her under. Last but not least, Sophie decides to swim against the current: she quits her advertising job in pursuit of a more meaningful vocation. Six weeks later, all she has to show for her idealism is a growing stack of unpaid bills.

As their relationships go sour, their careers sputter, and a few too many ethical dilemmas arise, the girls reunite in Paris, desperate for a dose of the one thing they can always count on: each other. But after so much time apart, will that really cure what ails them? Or will their friendship fall apart like everything else in their lives?

* * *

_About the author: Kristan Hoffman is a writer, halfie, and momma to the #grumblepup. She's a big fan of football and feminism, among other things. Represented by Tina Wexler at ICM. For more about Kristan and her writing, please visit kristanhoffman.com._

Amazon Rating: 3.7 stars
(25 reviews as of 7/31/2015)​


----------

